# New girl, new horse



## JumpinHigher (Jan 26, 2007)

Hello, I'm new, so let me tell you about my horses ( forget me haha).

I now have three horses, two geldings, and a soon-to-arrive mare. 

One is a Connemara named Duke. He's a 14 hh flea bitten grey that THINKS he's still a stallion. haha. He is ( or was, he's better since we got them) rather spooky on the ground but when ridden is pretty calm. He's 27 or so and has arthritis in the front knees, but he stil gets around pretty well! 

The other gelding is a Missouri Fox Trotter X named Pepsi. He is the biggest little goof ball you have ever met, but but he's the sweetest thing. He's always being silly and making weird faces, but we love him anyway. When sound, he's got a lovely stride ( not the gaited stride but hey), but right now his back is out and his right fore is stiff and ouchy due to arthritis, so we're giving him a break right now.

The third is a new mare that has yet to arrive at my barn, but should be coming in within the next few days. I am going to rename her, since her name is something in spanish I can bareley pronounce much less like. haha. She's a backskin Mustang mare, 10 years old. Trained to western trail riding, but it's not that hard to train western to english. Apparently, shes a good, hardly litle mare that will do what you ask without a second thought. I Can't wait!!

Last little things about me: My name is Katei and I'll be 18 in june.


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

You have an MFT?!?!?! Cool! I used to own one! My whole family owned them for awhile.


Konichiwa and Welcome!!!  
(Am I spelling that right?? :?)


----------



## JumpinHigher (Jan 26, 2007)

LOl thankypou. Well, even though we know he's Missouri Fox Trotter cross, we don't know for sure what hs other half is- we're guessing a quarter horse ( someone backyard breeding mistake??), he looks weird ahaha. I've only ever seen him gait on his own once.


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Ours just did the Running Walk, only Future did the FoxTrot.....


----------



## smart_slider (Jan 24, 2007)

Welcome to the boards!
ss


----------

